# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Black Beard Algae in my tank?

## ccoria1989

Hello guys,

Im totally lost on this. Ive been fighting against what I believe is BBA for like 6 months with no success.

I dont know what else to do.
Ive even used Tetra Algae Control which killed all of the algae but 2 weeks later it came back.
I use Seachem excel daily too.

I hope you can help me as Im desperate.

Fish:
6 neon tetra
2 Otocinclus 
4 Red Cherry Shrimp

Tank: 5 gallon

Water parameters: image attached (before water change)
Also I am including some pictures of my tank. IMG_1661.JPGIMG_1660.jpgIMG_1656.JPGIMG_1655.JPGIMG_1654.JPG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com, sorry not been around for a few days and will not be about for a couple of more after today.

Black Beard algae is caused by two things first your Co2 levels are to low and your flow could be the problem with not enough water circulation around the tank or second your tank is getting to much light .....

Where is your tank placed in your house, is it getting day light from a window ? then the tank light in the evening ? if so how long. 

Hope this helps a bit.

----------


## ccoria1989

Hello Gary,

My tank is placed far from windows but the room light is on for like 12 hours.

I turn on the tank lights at 3:30pm and they get turned off at 11:30pm.

Let me know if this information helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ccoria1989

> Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com, sorry not been around for a few days and will not be about for a couple of more after today.
> 
> Black Beard algae is caused by two things first your Co2 levels are to low and your flow could be the problem with not enough water circulation around the tank or second your tank is getting to much light .....
> 
> Where is your tank placed in your house, is it getting day light from a window ? then the tank light in the evening ? if so how long. 
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


I am using Seachem Flourish Excel every day as a CO2 supplement. Is that a good move?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Sorry not been round lately, but i'm back now

How is the tank at the moment ? as for lighting i would knock a hour off a day just to see if that helps and back to my other post, how is the flow in the tank as this will have a bearing on it, is your pump strong enough to circulate the flow around the tank ? ....i would not use the CO2 supplement everyday as this is just defeating the object of getting your water quality sorted.

----------

